# BANGKOK | Ideo Q Victory | 39 fl | U/C



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

* BANGKOK | **Ideo Q Victory | 39fl | U/C

**IDEO Q VICTORY* (ไอดีโอ คิว วิคตอรี่) โครงการใหม่ล่าสุดจาก อนันดา ที่กำลังจะเปิดตัวอย่างเป็นทางการเต็มรูปแบบ ในวันที่ 13/6/2017 เวลา 12.00 – 21.00 น. ผ่านทาง Online Booking ซึ่งจะได้ราคาที่ถูกกว่า Presale
*Fact @ 25 May 2017*


IDEO Q VICTORY (ไอดีโอ คิว วิคตอรี่)
อนันดา ดีเวลลอปเม้นท์ จำกัด (มหาชน)
SUPER LUXURY CLASS (อ่านรายละเอียดของ Segment บ้านได้ที่นี่)
โครงการตั้งอยู่ในเขต : ราชเทวี
คอนโด High Rise 39 ชั้น 1 อาคาร 348 ยูนิต
อาคารจอดรถ n/a ชั้น
ยูนิตต่อชั้นสูงสุด n/a ยูนิตที่อาคาร n/a
ที่จอดรถประมาณ 209 คันคิดเป็น 60%
ที่ดินประมาณ 1-2-73 ไร่
เริ่มก่อสร้าง : n/a
คาดว่าจะแล้วเสร็จ : n/a
ฝ้าเพดานสูง n/a เมตร
ราคาห้องเริ่มต้น 5.59 ล้านบาท
ราคาเฉลี่ยต่อตารางเมตรทั้งโครงการ n/a บาท/ตร.ม.
ราคาเฉลี่ยต่อตารางเมตรต่ำสุด-สูงสุด n/a บาท/ตร.ม.
EIA (การประเมินผลกระทบสิ่งแวดล้อม) : อยู่ระหว่างดำเนินการ
Register Website : *คลิกที่นี่*
โทร : 02-316-2222


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

http://propholic.com/prop-talk


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

http://thinkofliving.com/2017/05/26/location-ideo-q-victory-condo/


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

Propholic


----------



## archstudent (Aug 3, 2003)

Height : *129.70 M.*
Architect : *Atom Design*

http://eiadoc.onep.go.th/eialibrary/4housing/60/A60_13992.pdf


----------

